# What bow to get?



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

This year, I am going to bow hunt, only. I will let the family take deer with the guns and want to experience a closer situation.

Therefore, if we take money out of the decision, what bow would you get? I would also like to hear why for a double cam over a single cam, or vice versa. I am in the Austin area and would also like to know where the best place to buy a bow? I am hoping to narrow the choices and then go somewhere to try them out and then purchase the bow, arrows, accessories, etc.

Lastly, what is the must haves in your bow hunting arsenal?

thanks,

jason


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

All bow makers make good bows. The only advice I can give is you really need to go and shoot as many as you can to see what bow fits you best. Some people like differant things, how they draw, smoothness, speed, color, brand, ect.... When I bought my last compound 2 years ago I was looking at the top of the line BowTechs, I had the money to buy what ever I wanted and everything posible to put on it. I shot the TomKat and ended up buying it saving me several hundred dollars. I did change out the sight. Look into what you like in a bow and go shoot some.
As far as what I like on my bow. Good set of sights, Easy to remove Quiver (I do not hunt with one on), I like a drop away rest, Good solid arrows with a good SHARP broadhead, Sims Vibration system, good optics.

Hope this helps


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Get the new Mathews Monster it is bad my buddy shot one set up for hunting not set up for speed and it shot 350fps and was quiet to. Another good thing about Mathews is thay have a life time waranty and a good resale value.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't add much to what my friend Nitro said above. 

A bow that fits and feels good to you
A good drop away rest
A good sight
A good release 
Put in a peep sight
Arrows that are matched to you and your bow
Broadheads
Some kind of quiver
If you have a place to practice at home a bag target

A bow case for transport is good to have
A range finder for new bowhunters can be very helpful
The tools to adjust your equipment (allen wrenches/whatever)

Hummm, that is most of the hardware, as far as software you will need extra patience and dicisipline for a successful transition. You do have a support group in us.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I knew I was leaving stuff out.
Or you can forget all that stuff above and go Traditional


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Went bow only last year and there is nothing like it. I don't see myself shooting a gun again. The bow is just one part of what you need. It's all of the other stuff that you need that really starts to add up. Follow what has been said. Go to your local shop and try them all out. You are the one that has to shoot it, so get one you like.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Basically, what has already been said. Pick bows form the top companies and shoot them. Feel to you is most important. And, it's been my experience that single cam bows tend to shoot smoother than double cams.

I personally shoot a Diamond Black Ice and it's the smoothest I've ever shot.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

If money is no object then just go to a shop that carries multiple brands and has great customer service and shoot every bow they have. The bow will pretty much pick you. I had my heart set on a Bowtech Admiral this year but ended up with a Bowtech SWAT cuz it just felt better to me. And saved me a chunk of change too. I would have bought the Hoyt Alphamax if money was no object.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

davidluster said:


> If money is no object then just go to a shop that carries multiple brands and has great customer service and shoot every bow they have. The bow will pretty much pick you. I had my heart set on a Bowtech Admiral this year but ended up with a Bowtech SWAT cuz it just felt better to me. And saved me a chunk of change too. I would have bought the Hoyt Alphamax if money was no object.


BowTech went from the TomKat to the Swat this year and the Swat is a much smoother bow than mine. My mom bought my dad one for christmas and I was amazed and the differance in the two bows, you made a wise choice.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Go to a good shop like Double G Archery in Georgetown. They are a good bunch of guys that love to bow hunt and won't steer you wrong. They can set you up correctly and have you shooting in no time!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I would encourage you to go traditional. In the Austin area is Sarrels Archery and they also have a web page. Great products and great service. You may want to visit tradgang on the net for other poop on the traditional subject. Good luck, daddyhoney


----------

